# Knitting Symbol Fonts



## Nitting_More (Nov 8, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can buy or download a set of fonts with knitting symbols that are compatible with a Windows operating system? I found one free library several months ago, but there weren't very many symbols in it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

http://www.knittinguniverse.com/downloads/KFont/index.html

I use this one.


----------



## Nitting_More (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you! I'll check that out right now.



Sorlenna said:


> http://www.knittinguniverse.com/downloads/KFont/index.html
> 
> I use this one.


----------



## Nitting_More (Nov 8, 2011)

I downloaded the fonts, but I can't figure out how to use them. I read the article by David Xenakis, but I still don't get it. Can you help?


Nitting_More said:


> Thank you! I'll check that out right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I use them in Microsoft Word: open the document, then choose that as your font. The boxes will appear as you type with the symbols inside. OR you can type what you want to type (kpkp, for instance), then select it all and choose the font at that point. You may also need to install them before they work in the word processor; your computer's or word processor's help should show you how.


----------



## EileenCasey (Dec 30, 2011)

Nitting_More said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy or download a set of fonts with knitting symbols that are compatible with a Windows operating system? I found one free library several months ago, but there weren't very many symbols in it.


There's a free one here that's pretty good - I used to use it all the time before I bought Intwined.

http://home.earthlink.net/~ardesign/knitfont.htm

Instructions on right in yellow box.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

EileenCasey said:


> Nitting_More said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know where I can buy or download a set of fonts with knitting symbols that are compatible with a Windows operating system? I found one free library several months ago, but there weren't very many symbols in it.
> ...


I was ready to post and realized this was the font that I was referring to.

I love this Aire River Knitting Font. There are several files that come with it including a pic of your keyboard and the location of all the symbols, as well as pages of explanation of those symbols/stitches.


----------



## yarner (Nov 27, 2011)

Does anyone know of something similar for a Mac? Thank you!


----------



## Nitting_More (Nov 8, 2011)

I did all of that and still couldn't get it to work which is why I asked you for help. I'll try it again as I'm sure it's user error.



Sorlenna said:


> I use them in Microsoft Word: open the document, then choose that as your font. The boxes will appear as you type with the symbols inside. OR you can type what you want to type (kpkp, for instance), then select it all and choose the font at that point. You may also need to install them before they work in the word processor; your computer's or word processor's help should show you how.


 :?


----------



## Nitting_More (Nov 8, 2011)

I think the problem was that I had to re-boot my computer. Having done that, the KSymCP works, but the KSymW does not. It just gives me abc characters, but no symbols.

I'll keep working at it and maybe even try the Aire River Design font.

Thank you everyone for your help.



Nitting_More said:


> I did all of that and still couldn't get it to work which is why I asked you for help. I'll try it again as I'm sure it's user error.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## crossettman (May 23, 2011)

If your using Word, make sure to use the font dropdown to choose your knitting font before you start typing. If anything else in being used as the font (such as Arial) that's what you will get.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Nitting_More said:


> I think the problem was that I had to re-boot my computer. Having done that, the KSymCP works, but the KSymW does not. It just gives me abc characters, but no symbols.
> 
> I'll keep working at it and maybe even try the Aire River Design font.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nitting_More (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks for following up on this. I think I'll try to contact the programmer at the email address he gave with the instructions. I haven't pursued it for the last two days because I found a CD at a LYS that says it is for "Knitting Patterns" so I'm hoping that it has fonts with it. I can't buy the CD until next Tuesday because the shop is closing down and I can't get there until then, but ..... keep your fingers crossed for me. Still, it won't hurt to try contacting the programmer and see what happens. If I get a response and am able to get the font to work, I'll let you know. Stay tuned!


Sorlenna said:


> Nitting_More said:
> 
> 
> > I think the problem was that I had to re-boot my computer. Having done that, the KSymCP works, but the KSymW does not. It just gives me abc characters, but no symbols.
> ...


----------



## Don Ashton (Sep 16, 2011)

I am using the Aire River fonts which are free to download. I use them in 2000 Excel with WIN 7 to make the chart. First of all I highlight all the cells and more that I need and select the Aire River font, thus making all those cells Aire River. The cells are already there for the chart and you can delete cells outside of the chart not being used by taking away the cell borders. For the cells being used I put a thin border around them. Where I need to put row numbers I change that single cell to Ariel fonts. If there is a repeat section then you can change the back ground color to any you want in Excel. Once you have the chart done you need to convert it to PDF. I have a very cheap PDF maker program, PDF Creation Suite from Junction Computers, about $20. I go into the print screen and select the printer I need being a PDF Printer, from there I press OK. The creator comes up on the screen and this gives you the chance of setting PDF and from the options the chance of selecting EMBED fonts. Save it to wherever you wish and you have your chart. If you need any help just drop a line in here, I will get the notification.


----------



## mtayl75234 (Mar 25, 2011)

How would you rate the "Intwined" software? Is it any good?


----------



## Don Ashton (Sep 16, 2011)

I use Aire River Fonts with no trouble, see my free design of a double diamond scarf. I had thirty of our lovely members asking me for the design so yesterday I had a busy day. In Excel if you click the top left corner then you can change the whole sheet Aire River. When you need to use times Roman for say row counters then click an individual cell and change it to whatever Font you need. I use Aire River and Times Roman combined.


----------



## Don Ashton (Sep 16, 2011)

I guess I am too late for you but I have just been to the Aire River Fonts site and it states they will now work on the Mac


----------



## beahop (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi,
I tried to print the information about the fonts, but to no success. How about you? Bea


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Nitting_More said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy or download a set of fonts with knitting symbols that are compatible with a Windows operating system? I found one free library several months ago, but there weren't very many symbols in it.


I have Windows & use Open Office which is a free program that I use like Word & Excel. If you are in Excel or Word, look for a font called "Segoe UI Symbol". If you find it, select it. Go to your menu bar & click on 'Insert', choose Symbol or Special Character. When the dialog box comes up see if you can scroll down the 'Font' bar & look for "Segoe UI Symbol". That font shows up on my Open Office spreadsheet & document formats which are compatible with Windows. This font includes a lot of the symbols I often see on knitting charts.

If you don't see that font, then choose a font that says 'Symbol' or 'Scientific', those types of fonts usually have a lot of the knitting chart symbols. Hope this helps.


----------



## beahop (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi,
Thanks for the tip. Never saw "Segoe UI Sybol" before. But I'll check it out later. Bea


----------

